
PHP RFC: Reclassifying Engine Warnings - muglug
https://wiki.php.net/rfc/engine_warnings
======
muglug
The big headline here is that (if this RFC passes)

    
    
         echo $undefined_var;
    

will cause an exception where before it caused an easily-ignored notice.

If you don't use any static analysis tools, PHP allows you to write some
objectively poor code that still sort of "works".

This RFC will make the experience of writing PHP more in line with other
modern languages - much less second-guessing how the engine might behave.

